# Help! One of my girls ripped her knee open!



## wmroth (Mar 19, 2014)

Last night I noticed Kit (preg. 2yr old) had some bleeding around the left front knee pad.  I grabbed some antibiotic cream.  When I started to put it on the whole pad round back.  It is only attached by a thread of skin.  I applied the antibiotic and put her back in the stall.  This morning I re-applied the cream.  What more should I do?  Will the pad re-grow?  should I remove it?  Wrap it?  Help


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 19, 2014)

I would clean the wound then apply a good wound spray and watch it. If she starts to favor it I would spray it again and wrap it. The antibiotic cream may help it heal but it may be keeping the pad too moist. You could snip it off, spray/add cream and wrap it. I am not an advocate of injecting my critters unless it is vital, but in this instance I would give her a good dose of Dura-Pen or some sort of antibiotic.
Then give her some cut up apple or carrot pieces, not to cure anything but just because.


----------

